# Verrà la morte e avrà i tuoi occhi



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2008)

*Verrà la morte e avrà i tuoi occhi*

_Verrà la morte e avrà i tuoi occhi-
questa morte che ci accompagna
dal mattino alla sera, insonne,
sorda, come un vecchio rimorso
o un vizio assurdo. I tuoi occhi
saranno una vana parola,
un grido taciuto, un silenzio.
Così li vedi ogni mattina
quando su te sola ti pieghi
nello specchio. O cara speranza,
quel giorno sapremo anche noi
che sei la vita e sei il nulla_
_Per tutti la morte ha uno sguardo.
Verrà la morte e avrà i tuoi occhi.
Sarà come smettere un vizio,
come vedere nello specchio
riemergere un viso morto,
come ascoltare un labbro chiuso.
Scenderemo nel gorgo muti._


_buona giornata_


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

a te madame


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> _Verrà la morte e avrà i tuoi occhi-
> questa morte che ci accompagna
> dal mattino alla sera, insonne,
> sorda, come un vecchio rimorso
> ...


tremenda...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2008)

Pavese ti passa sopra lo stomaco come una grattugia


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

Pavese è uno degli scrittori più sensibili della letteratura italiana, ma è una sensibilità "in negativo", tesa cioè a disgregare i valori positivi.... A me fa impazzire... soprattutto i suoi romanzi....sono pugni nello stomaco.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2008)

_"L'uomo è come una bestia, che vorrebbe far niente. Son le bestie 
che sentono il tempo, e il ragazzo l'ha sentito all'alba. E ci sono 
dei cani
che finiscono marci in un fosso. La terra prende tutto. Chi sa 
se il ragazzo finisce dentro un fosso affamato? E' scappato 
nell'alba senza fare discorsi, con quattro bestemmie, alto il 
naso nell'aria.
Ci pensano tutti
aspettando il lavoro, come un gregge svogliato."_ 
da Lavorare stanca


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> _"L'uomo è come una bestia, che vorrebbe far niente. Son le bestie _
> _che sentono il tempo, e il ragazzo l'ha sentito all'alba. E ci sono _
> _dei cani_
> _che finiscono marci in un fosso. La terra prende tutto. Chi sa _
> ...


Il richiamo della primavera.... il timore di non riuscire più a sentire niente (Vedi anche "Fango" di Jovanotti)


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Marzo 2008)

*Buona giornata*

Cambiamo un pò tono....che dite?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cambiamo un pò tono....che dite?


no.




[SIZE=+1]*The cats will know*[/SIZE] 

_*Ancora cadrà la pioggia* *sui tuoi dolci selciati,* _
_*una pioggia leggera* *come un alito o un passo.* _
_*Ancora la brezza e l'alba* *fioriranno leggere* *come sotto il tuo passo,*_

_*quando tu rientrerai.* _
_*Tra fiori e davanzali* *i gatti lo sapranno.*_

_*Ci saranno altri giorni,* *si saranno altre voci.* *Sorriderai da sola.* _

_*I gatti lo sapranno.* _
_*Udrai parole antiche,* *parole stanche e vane* _
_*come i costumi smessi* *delle feste di ieri.* *Farai gesti anche tu.* _
_*Risponderai parole &endash;*_
_ *viso di primavera,* *farai gesti anche tu.*_
_*I gatti lo sapranno,* *viso di primavera;* _
_*e la pioggia leggera,* *l'alba color giacinto,* _
_*che dilaniano il cuore* *di chi più non ti spera,* _
_*sono il triste sorriso* *che sorridi da sola.*_
_*Ci saranno altri giorni,* *altre voci e risvegli.* _
_*Soffieremo nell'alba,* *viso di primavera.*_


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Ma io direi proprio di sì, invece!!!

Vi regalo la più bella poesia d'amore del mondo:  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*Il giorno ad urlapicchio*

Ci son dei giorni smegi e lombidiosi 
col cielo dagro e un fonzero gongruto 
ci son meriggi gnalidi e budriosi 
che plogidan sul mondo infrangelluto. 

Ma oggi e' un giorno a zimpagi e zirlecchi 
un giorno tutto gnacchi e timparlini, 
le nuvole buzzillano, i bernecchi 
luderchiano coi farnagi tra i pini. 

E' un giorno per le vanvere, un festicchio 
un giorno carmidioso e prodigiero, 
e' il giorno a cantilegi, ad urlapicchio 
in cui m'hai detto "t'amo per davvero".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma io direi proprio di sì, invece!!!
> 
> Vi regalo la più bella poesia d'amore del mondo:
> 
> ...


Bellissima!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> _Verrà la morte e avrà i tuoi occhi-_
> _questa morte che ci accompagna_
> _dal mattino alla sera, insonne,_
> _sorda, come un vecchio rimorso_
> ...


Chissà che poesie avremmo avuto in meno e quali avremmo avuto in più se avessere inventato prima i farmaci antidepressivi...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma io direi proprio di sì, invece!!!
> 
> Vi regalo la più bella poesia d'amore del mondo:
> 
> ...


bellissima!!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

Quella che mi piace di più è:

Ah vastità di pini, rumore d'onde che si frangono, 
lento gioco di luci, campana solitaria, 
crepuscolo che cade nei tuoi occhi di bambola,
mia chiocciola terrestre, in te la terra canta! 

In te i fiumi cantano e in essi l'anima mia fugge 
come tu desideri e verso dove tu vorrai. 
Segnami la mia strada nel tuo arco di speranza 
e lancerò in delirio il mio stormo di frecce. 

Intorno a me sto osservando la tua cintura di nebbia 
e il tuo silenzio incalza le mie ore inseguite, 
e sei tu ton le tue braccia di pietra trasparente 
dove i miei baci si ancorano e la mia umida ansia s'annida. 

Ah la tua voce misteriosa che l'amore tinge e piega 
nel crepuscolo risonante e morente! 
Così in ore profonde sopra i campi ho visto 
piegarsi le spighe sulla bocca del vento.

(P. Neruda)


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chissà che poesie avremmo avuto in meno e quali avremmo avuto in più se avessere inventato prima i farmaci antidepressivi...


penso che quella di pavese fosse una disperazione interiore difficilmente colmabile con la chimica.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> penso che quella di pavese fosse una disperazione interiore difficilmente colmabile con la chimica.


Infatti l'ha risolta con la biologia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poraccio.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2008)

senza abbandonare un po' di sense of humor_."non fate troppi pettegolezzi"_


----------

